# 2006 awards



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

The idea behind this is good, but for me there is a problem in the execution.

Sorry if I have missed it, but can someone explain how the choices were drawn up for the above awards? It does say selected by the community, maybe I missed a previous poll?

I went to vote enthusiastically. I then found that I had a limited choice of dealers, and the one I like is not listed. Understandably since he is not a major group, perhaps. But I went on...

So then I looked at the CL's / CS's - not been to any of them. Given that there are hundreds of these how were these few chosen?

Similarly for camp sites - I have used camp sites over europe for 30 years but most of the ones here are new to me and the ones I like again are not listed!

When was seafrance eliminated from the ferry list?

Similarly for most of the other categories! eg I have a GPS but not one of the ones listed.

So I could not vote as I had little or no experience of the shortlisted items, and in some cases think others not listed are superior.

If these were selected by previous polls that I have missed, then I apologise unreservedly and withdraw my comments!

But if these are someones opinions as to which should be shortlisted, then unless I am in a small minority I would respectfully question the value of the whole exercise.


Regards

JeffO


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

They were collected by a long running poll.


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

If so then OK, but where? and when? Did it pre-date my joining? (aug 05)? I am well prepared to be guilty of missing it (or forgetting it, this does happen sometimes!) but I'd quite like to know what I have missed.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

It was around for a good 2 months, it won't be there now I suspect as the poll has ended.

Just sounds like it passed you by, it wasn't a particularly active thread.


----------



## Dickle (May 9, 2005)

I agree wholeheartedly with Sailor, I regularly vote in the polls but can't recall seeing any concerning the categories listed. As 2point says "it wasn't a particulatly active thread".
Richard.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

This was one of the threads, others spiralled off this too, but I think this was the first and main one.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-14583.html&highlight=nominations


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes Sailer, as 2Point and Wurz have said Nuke set in motion a thread where we could nominate companies etc for the categories set. It was a sticky for some time. I wonder how many people see the sticky section.

stew


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

there were a couple of polls on it, and i believe it was mentioned in the newsletter as well, not much more i could have done tbh to raise awareness of it.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Mmm, I also missed this somehow. Probably because I was on my Cornish Holiday in May.


----------

